# Ignoring parrot



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm planning on getting a green cheek conure in about a month. Kaiju will be doing training next to the bird cage to help desensitize him to it as well as brushing up his leave it. 

Once the bird gets here, we will be working on leave-its when he gives any attention to the bird and building a habit of ignoring the cage (and bird) in general. When he is doing VERY well, I figured I'd do some training sessions with the bird on my shoulder (in a harness with a leash attached to my shirt in case of attempted fly aways) to help Kaiju build some clear boundaries while the bird is riding. 

And of course, I'll be careful to maintain strict supervision when they are both out and be sure to give them both attention so one is not neglected in the presence of the other.

Does anyone have any other tips or suggestions, or have any reason any parts of my training plan should maybe not be done? It's been quite a while since I've had a bird and dog at the same time, and I haven't had a dog that loves the birds quite like Kaiju before so any suggestions on creating/maintaining a peaceful bird and dog duo would be appreciated!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OMG, is this to make your life easier? I wish you good luck. I would not be able to take on another time intensive pet while raising my GSD pup. Wouldn't know where to find the time. All parrots are social and should live in groups of their own unless a human can spend hours and hours with them.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

There are quite a few people here who own GSDs and birds. You should do a search. There are a lot of bird specific threads with excellent information.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

A dog relationship is a quick cup of coffee and a parrot is a long afternoon of tea. Parrots are wild animals who live a long time. It's a whole different kind of relationship. My dogs/cats/parrot all get along. I have a big acrylic cage which adds safety with cats. One of the GSD puppy's crates is across from the bird so they can see each other. The puppy was making a very strange howl this am in response to the bird and they went back and forth. I recommend: DO NOT CLIP WINGS AND TEACH THE BIRD HOW TO TAKE OFF AND LAND. Landing is a challenge!! Then exercise the bird regularly so it is a good flyer. Enjoy! The puppy will grow up knowing the bird is part of the family.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/164302-give-me-bird.html

This is one of my all-time favorite threads.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/164302-give-me-bird.html
> 
> This is one of my all-time favorite threads.


Thanks!!


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> OMG, is this to make your life easier? I wish you good luck. I would not be able to take on another time intensive pet while raising my GSD pup. Wouldn't know where to find the time. All parrots are social and should live in groups of their own unless a human can spend hours and hours with them.


Haha, well I'm the kind of person that needs something to do constantly or I go a bit mental. 

All of Kaiju's basic obedience is beyond solid and we're going into competition territory now. But even with working that, a full time job, and volunteer work training dogs for a local rescue, I still find myself with huge lulls in the day where I want more to do. And I've been wanting another parrot for years now. So it just seems right. I've had plenty of experience with parrots before, so I pretty much know exactly what I'm getting myself into.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Pax8 said:


> Haha, well I'm the kind of person that needs something to do constantly or I go a bit mental.
> 
> All of Kaiju's basic obedience is beyond solid and we're going into competition territory now. But even with working that, a full time job, and volunteer work training dogs for a local rescue, I still find myself with huge lulls in the day where I want more to do. And I've been wanting another parrot for years now. So it just seems right. I've had plenty of experience with parrots before, so I pretty much know exactly what I'm getting myself into.


Okay then, have fun! 
You must have been a Border Collie in a previous life


----------

